# Kaywoodie Ruff Tone, a good choice or not?



## Kenny_Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi everyone!!
I am new to this forum and pipe smoking.

I am planning to buy a Kaywoodie Ruff Tone pipe to be my first pipe. 

Reasons of buying:
1. I have done some research and Kaywoodie seems to be a very good brand with low price. 
2. I believe I am going to stick with pipe smoking and I want a pipe that last long and Kaywoodie seems to be a reliable brand. 
3. The filter system can help (new pipe smoker) reducing tongue bit (but will that make the pipe harder to clean????)
4. I like the look of Ruff Tone..
5. The price fit my budget for my first pipe (less than $35)

Is that a good decision or not?

Some other I am interested in:
Savinelli King Cross, Savinelli Natural ( A little more expensive but I know Savinelli is a very good brand).
Bjarne Viking Classic (Seems to be good according to my online research)

Thanks


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I just started pipe smoking not too long ago and have bought a couple pipes. My savinelli duca carlo is a great smoker, can't beat it for the $40 spent on it (in that price range). Whatever you end up buying trust me it won't be your last pipe.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I had an older Rufftone Kay that hasn't been smoked for years. I called this my first freehand even though the cuts (all at the same angle) were done on a frazing machine. It had a nice two-tone kind of lacquer finish. If I remember right, at that time it was considered an entry level (low cost) pipe that smoked well for me.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Personally, I'd go with a Bjarne over a Kaywoodie. That little chunk of metal in the stem will do nothing to stop tongue bite, at least that I am aware of. If you really want a Kaywoodie, there's this one, an unsmoked estate that's probably better than the new ones: specials.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Modern Kaywoodies are, from what I understand, still quality made pipes. You could do worse for a first pipe. Don't put much stock in filters (metal or otherwise), though. 

There are lots of brands with good sub-$100 choices: Savinelli, Peterson, Brigham, Neerup, Nording, Chacom, Brebbia, etc. Don't be afraid to spend $50 or more if you seen one you like. A quality briar will last a lifetime if cared for properly.


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a Kaywoodie Standard Estate pipe. Similiar to the one in the link, but with a quarter bent stem. I like it, the "drinkless" system does not reduce tounge bite. But its not really hard to clean.

-Jason


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got a Rufftone straight apple. It smokes fine. The stinger does tend to collect moisture and gurgle a little, but I just use a pipe cleaner or flick it out by hand.


----------



## Kenny_Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you for all the replies.

According to my research, many people break their first pipe because they don't know how to take care of it. 
And that's why I am afraid of spend a little more to what I really like. 
Also, I have been told that some (or most..) of the cheap pipe can give you nothing but bad experiences.
Giving you the wrong idea of pipe smoking is not my cup of tea.
Plus, I know that I am going to become a collector eventually (like my another hobbit, playing bass guitar)....
That's why I want to have something with better quality so that I can keep it for a very long time.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

About the only thing I can think of with regards to breaking a pipe is breaking the tenon, the part of the stem that fits into the shank. When the pipe is hot, the stem can be very hard to remove (the wood swells and gets a tighter grip on the tenon). If you're not careful, you can break it trying to get it out. You can even break the shank, which is worse of course. (A good reason to let the pipe cool before removing the stem.) It's also possible to burn out a pipe that hasn't been broken in properly and smoked too fast, but I've never done that and don't hear about it all that much. Briar is pretty tough stuff, so I think that's the least of your worries.

As to the "filter" in the Kaywoodie, it's useless in my opinion. I think you can take it out, but I'm not sure about Kaywoodies in that regard. Some pipes come with a "stinger" that you can just pull out and it becomes an ordinary pipe. (I've never had a Kaywoodie, so my opinion isn't much to go by, BTW.) Probably the main feature you need to look for (impossible online) is a good drill. The draught hole has to be at the absolute bottom of the bowl, otherwise you won't be able to burn all the tobacco and the heel turns rancid because it won't develop char. The gunk just accumulates and taints the smoke. If you order a new pipe and the draught hole is high in the chamber wall, by even a little bit, send it back!

The more you pay for a pipe, the less likely this will be a problem. Some makers, like Peterson, are notorious for bad drills, although if you get a good one they're great pipes. As I understand it, it's actually the estate Peterson's from the '70s and '80s that are the biggest offenders in this regard, so maybe the new Petersons are better. I personally hate the Peterson "System" as well as the P-lip stem, but others think they're "the nines". If you want a guaranteed perfect drill, get a pre-Transition Sasieni! 

Whatever, it sounds like you're genetically predisposed to PAD. :lol:


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Kenny_Jo said:


> Thank you for all the replies.
> 
> According to my research, many people break their first pipe because they don't know how to take care of it.
> And that's why I am afraid of spend a little more to what I really like.
> ...


Even a cheap pipe is unlikely to break or burn out unless you really abuse it, but there is nothing wrong with making sure you start out with a quality briar. The danger with a cheap pipe is poor quality or poorly cured briar, along with bad engineering/drilling. That equals bad smoking and is one of the biggest impediments to a new smoker. Eliminating that variable is smart thinking.

You might also want to consider a quality estate pipe from a reputable dealer like pulversbriar.com or smokingpipes.com. Something in the $30-$60 range will yield a proven smoker that is already broken in, has a lot of life left in it, and was likely a much more expensive pipe when new. They will come cleaned and restored from the places I mentioned.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

freestoke said:


> As to the "filter" in the Kaywoodie, it's useless in my opinion. I think you can take it out, but I'm not sure about Kaywoodies in that regard.


I don't think the Kaywoodie stinger is normally removable. Mine isn't, it's threaded and screws into a threaded metal insert in the shank. Although, one nice thing about that is being able to remove the stem when the pipe is hot.

I have a couple of Savinellis and they would also be a good choice if you want to go with new briar for your first pipe. An estate pipe could be a good option as well. Also, nothing wrong with corn cob. Heck, I think even an inexpensive Dr. Grabow from the local drugstore works fine as a first pipe. I have three Dr. Grabows and they are all fine.


----------



## Kenny_Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks!!

So Kaywoodie is not a bad idea but not the best idea as well.. (I hope I can find the best though..)

New pipe need some work called "breaking in". 
I know there are plenty of video on youtube talking about this. 
But is that really hard to do? 
Is that a one-time process or something need to be keep doing for a period of time?
I see someone mentioned that during "breaking in", we should use one and only one tobacco.
Is that true?
Also, when I am looking for the information about non-briar made pipe.
Someone mentioned that if the "breaking in" is done well (with good tobacco), it can be as good as (or even better in taste) briar pipe.
Can that be true? How can the "breaking in" process affecting the taste?

I see many of you recommend buying an estate pipe (is that equal to used?)
But I don't get the idea how can it be like some expensive pipe..

Sorry for having so many questions..


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's how I've broken in my pipes...I smoked them. I didn't huff on the things and, if they started getting hot, I let them cool down for a minute or two. That's it. I suppose it might not be a bad idea to smoke a neutral tobacco at first to build the cake, but this should be a relaxing endeavor. It's important not to worry so much about the end result that you forget to enjoy the process.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I would buy the Kaywoodie. For the price you want to spend you won't do any better. After you smoke it for a while if you think it is gurgling too much, or you are having problems with moisture, cut the stinger off with a saw, this will allow you to run a pipe cleaner down into the bowl while you smoke. Some say this is defacing a perfectly good pipe, but I think the drinkless system is a marketing tool more than a helpful feature of the pipe. 

When you start smoking the idea is to start slow, and not let the bowl get overly hot (if it's uncomfortable to hold against your cheek it's too hot) while it develops a protective coating of carbon. Some people like to start with 1/3 of a bowl and gradually work up to full bowls so the cake can build from the bottom up, I just fill up and smoke it. The cake will eventually even out, and unless you are smoking the same pipe multiple times a day, every day you don't need to worry about the "soggy heal" some claim will eventually form in the bottom of the pipe. 

As you smoke, the pipe will absorb some of the moisture from the tobacco, and over time the flavors will stay in the pipe. If you are smoking the same type of tobacco (english, virginia, aromatics) this usually isn't too much of an issue because Peter Pan and Jiff peanut butter pretty much taste the same. If you are smoking multiple types of tobacco the flavors of the tobacco can be affected from the flavors that are in the pipe, so now you have peanut butter, jelly, and banana blending together. This isn't an issue If you just want a sandwich, but if you're a peanut butter snob, you don't want those other flavors. If you only have one pipe I wouldn't worry about it too much, if you expand from a single pipe you can start dedicating pipes to specific styles of tobacco, and you can start being as anal as some people dedicating pipes to blends.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Kenny_Jo said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> So Kaywoodie is not a bad idea but not the best idea as well.. (I hope I can find the best though..)
> 
> ...


Breaking in your briar isn't hard to do. Just smoke! Don't be overly worried about the break in period or building a cake in the bowl. The more you use it the better will smoke. Just be sure to give it a day's rest between smokes.

As to using one tobacco, this gets back to dedicating a pipe to a certain style or blend. Aromatic pipe tobaccos will definitely "ghost" the pipe (and I wouldn't recommend starting with an aromatic anyway). Many people that don't like latakia or perique very much or at all will find either one can ghost a pipe. Ultimately, smoking multiple blends in a pipe (whether you're breaking it in or not) is just fine.

Yes, an estate pipe is used. Why can a used pipe be expensive? Well, if it is a rare or out of production pipe that adds value. Or if it simply started life as a very expensive pipe it will hold much of that value. Briar is a very durable material. Even well-smoked pipes from 100 years ago can be reconditioned to like new. There was a time during pipe smoking's heyday when the idea of buying a used pipe sounded crazy. But these days the estate pipe market is huge, in part because of the reasons I mentioned in my earlier post.


----------



## Kenny_Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

Just finish my last final exam today... which mean I have to start preparing for the actuarial exam... 
Can never catch a break as an actuarial student... 

So basically the "breaking in" is just a period that we should not smoke too fast?
How about the cleaning part during the "breaking in" period?
Should I just clean normally? Or there is something I should avoid doing it?

Seems like buying an estate pipe is easier to handle for a new pipe smoker....
Can you guys tell me what should I be aware when buying an estate pipe (may be from ebay)?
How should I clean, sterilize it (alcohol swape????)?

Before making the final decision, I am still checking different pipe online. 
Some people really care about briar while some not really care.. strange...

La Rocca seems to be a brand that I can consider about.
Any one has any idea about it (I remember one of the member mentioned that he/she loved La Rocca)?

And after looking at so many different pipes, what I really want to say is "wow"! Some of them are real art!
Other than giving me so much useful information (thanks everyone) , 
Can you guys also tell me is there any dream pipe for you? Or some pipe is your "must buy"" if you win a lottery (may be I should start a new thread about it)?
For me I am going to save up some money for a Erik Nording Signature Semi-Rustic. 
They are so special and I really love to have one.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

The Semi-Rustic would be a nice pipe! Nording has a very good reputation around here, and if freehands appeal to you, get yourself a xmas present. :tu

There are two main benefits to an estate pipe: It's cheaper than an equivalent new pipe and it's already broken in. I'd personally recommend either pulversbriar.com or smokingpipes.com for a fully refurbished pipe. You'll know you won't get the shaft and the pipe will be fully restored to virtual like new condition in most instances. For example, this looks like an eminently smokable pipe to me: Italian Estate Unknown Sandblasted Bent Dublin Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

You can get some wizard deals on ebay, but you can also get stung. At Pulvers or smokingpipes, that won't happen.

For the rest of it, there's no real difference smoking a new pipe or an old standby, other than perhaps starting out with half bowls when breaking in a new one. Always keep your pipe clean and you'll have few problems. (Which is to say, buy lots of pipe cleaners! :lol


----------

